# NY Strip Loin Roast



## oompappy (Apr 25, 2007)

Price was right so I cooked this beef strip loin last weekend. 
First I cut off 4 steaks for another day. Then trimmed some fat 
and tied up real tight to "plump" it up. Then worcestershire and 
a sprinkling of turbinado sugar. When the sugar dissolved covered 
with Montreal steak seasoning. Cooked at 275* 'till an internal 
temp of 125*. Let it rest foiled and wrapped in a towel for about 
2 hours in a pre-warmed cooler and cut into it at 134* internal.

































1st nights dinner....




2nd night....


----------



## Bobberqer (Apr 25, 2007)

looks great  always wanted to try one of them.. bout how many minutes a pound did you have it on for... how big was that roast ??


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Man that looks great!
Pappy how did you reheat the 2nd night and keep it rare like that?
Oven?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2007)

Fantastic....where'd you get them mudbugs?


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2007)

I cooked one for Christmas lunch...  they're great.


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2007)

cooked to perfection..!!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2007)

Pappy your killing me today...and I'm making a run to the store...now I dont' know what to cook...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 26, 2007)

Great job Pappy Dem bugs look great too


----------



## oompappy (Apr 26, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> looks great  always wanted to try one of them.. bout how many minutes a pound did you have it on for... how big was that roast ??


I usually figure on 25 mins/lb +/- , if left un-tied it probably would be less. 
It started out at 12.5 lbs. After cutting off the 4 steaks and trimming some fat I guess it was around 8.5 lbs. +/- 



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Man that looks great!
> Pappy how did you reheat the 2nd night and keep it rare like that?
> Oven?


On this one I used the George Forman grill with a chunk of tater in there 
to keep the lid close to but not touching the meat. 
Normally I just nuke them for 30 seconds at a time with a short rest 
in between (3 or 4 times) until it's warmed. 
The best way is to have a deep pan of au jus warmed up and put the steak 
in 'till it's warmed to your likeing. 



			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Fantastic....where'd you get them mudbugs?


Seafood market gets them from time to time.


----------



## john a (Apr 26, 2007)

WOW, that is beautiful.


----------



## knine (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice.


----------

